# Automatic fish feeder



## JimmyTheFish (Jun 28, 2010)

Just wondering if any members use automatic fish feeders for their aquariums? I'm heading away on holidays and was thinking of buying a few. Please let me know what you think? - Pros & Cons, whether they are worth it or not and what type is best.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Unless you have fry, or something really exotic that requires daily or more frequent feedings, I'd say just let the fish go hungry if your going to be away a couple of weeks or less. Longer, and maybe you can have someone stop in to feed every few days. 

I've tried automatic fish feeders over the years, and found them somewhat expensive and a pain to set up and use for a short period. In addition, all you can feed from most of them is dry food, which is hardly ideal. 

Save your money.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

I have the Eheim autofeeder and it works fine. How it works is that there is a chamber where you put flake or pellet food with a sliding door/cover that regulates how much food goes into your tank at each feeding. When the feeder activates (at the intervals you specify), the chamber rotates and pours food into the tank.

If you have an open top tank with lights suspended from the wall or ceiling, you have nowhere to place the feeder. It needs to sit on something stable. I have a light fixture that rests on top of my open top tank and I just put the feeder on top of that.

Also, I only have ~20 Cardinal Tetras in a 29g tank so don't need to feed a large amount. My feeder is filled with Hikari micro pellets and I found I had to use the smallest gap possible for the sliding door or it would pour too much food into my tank.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

how long will you be gone? Most of the time, not feeding at all is better than trying to feed using another method.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I bought a Top Fin one at Petsmart and it works pretty well. I was gone for a week so I think a little feeding was needed.


----------



## JimmyTheFish (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll be gone for 5 weeks. We have a housesitter, but wanted to make it as easy as possible for them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Make sure it is away from any possibility of water spray or splashing. Catfish grabbing air can cause issues. The chambers on auto feeders aren't all that great and food is hygroscopic. A couple of tiny drops in the feeder and it will clog. A couple of more drops an the food starts to rot. Rotting fish food is incredibly awful.

If you can mount the feeder on a bracket well above the tank you shouldn't run into issues.


----------



## sidefunk (Apr 22, 2010)

If you do decide to get an auto feeder, I would suggest to test it out for a few days or so before you go away. That way you will know how much it is putting out. Kind of stating the obvious, but hey . . .

Edit: I got one at Walmart when I went on vacation. Worked fine and cost like 10 or 11 bucks.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

My suggestion is to have the house sitter feed once a week. You don't need to worry as much about over feeding that way (most people will overfeed, no matter what you tell them). That should be fine. 

Every time I house sit and someone goes out and buys an autofeeder, it isn't setup right and I end up just taking it off. I am not saying they are unreliable, but you need to take the time and make sure it is working right for a week or so before trusting it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Get a pill container and put small portions of food in them. Then ask your housesitter to feed once every other day or three.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Get a pill container and put small portions of food in them. Then ask your housesitter to feed once every other day or three.


This would be my choice as well. 
I do this with my dry ferts, neatly labeled, which tank and which day. (just in case I need to ask my girlfriend to dose for me)


----------



## JimmyTheFish (Jun 28, 2010)

I usually do the pill container thing, but thought the automatic feeder may be better. However, on second thought I'll stick with the pill container and save my $$$


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I wouldn't do the autofeeder because of a few reasons:
Long term they clump up.
If you aren't doing water changes for 5 weeks, you should feed less. Feeding every 3-5 days is plenty.

Make a calendar of the days to feed, or use a pill container and label them with the days to feed on(actual date)--or both---to make it super easy for the sitter. 

Put SMALL portions in the pill container.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> I wouldn't do the autofeeder because of a few reasons:
> Long term they clump up.
> If you aren't doing water changes for 5 weeks, you should feed less. Feeding every 3-5 days is plenty.
> 
> ...


I agree completly.:thumbsup:


----------

